# Racing Pigeon for adoption in IL



## denisez (Aug 14, 2016)

I am looking for a home for a racing pigeon I rescued in Northern Illinois. He (or she?) was living in a horse barn for about a week until I picked him up and brought him in to care for. He was thin, but has a great appetite and appears to be uninjured. The person who he is registered to said he is the breeder and does not know who he sold the bird to, therefore, I need to find him a home!

I would love to find an excellent home for this special bird as everyone who sees him has grown quite attached to him!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him. I hope he gets a very special home.


----------

